# Fastrack and American Flyer accessories



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi all, anybody know how to wire AF accessories to fastrack like crossing gates, crossing signals,etc. Thanks, John


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are several ways to incorporate all the Gilbert accessories. The most straightforward way for those accessories that used 670, 696 or 697 track trips is to buy 49858 transition tracks and use the original trips in a piece of Gilbert track. A better way is to use the Z Stuff DZ 1070 Sensor with a DZ 1008 relay to operate these accessories. 
Those that used an isolated rail like semaphores work directly with FasTrack, just buy the insulated rail joiners. The 49085 activator track works with all action cars except the mail unloading car. The only solution I know is to use the original track clip with the mail bag post.
There are other more elaborate solutions for permanent layouts. I have some incorporated into my layout. There are block occupancy detectors that use an induction circuit to detect the train presence in a block for things like crossing gates. There are also IR detectors/receivers hidden between ties that work well for activation and block occupancy detection.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the wiring diagram for the block occupancy detectors that activate crossing gates on my layout. This is really only suitable for a permanent layout but it works with 100% reliability and the activation block can be as long or as short as you want.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for all your input and diagram AmFlyer…...Much appreciated.....I may try the DZ-1070 if I can find the DZ-1008 relay somewhere......Otherwise I may use the KISS method and just use the Transition track with regular Flyer trips....Thanks again, John :appl:


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Speaking of transition track, how do you attach to Flyer track! Do the track pins sit on top of fastrack rails? Thanks again, John


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

On my yet unbuilt layout I plan to have a figure 8 and I am going to use fastrack because
they have a 45 degree crossover. I will have to get 4 transition pieces. The transition
pieces has one end to mate up with other fastrack pieces and one end mates with AF track. The pins are in the rail, not on top. It will cost me around 50.00 for the 5 pieces 
but I think it will be worth it. Crossover and track has to fit in 2 foot area and the 90 degree AF crossover will never fit. 45 degree will work. Plus I have heard of problems with AF crossovers as far as reliable power pickup. Only my crossover and
transition pieces will be fastrack. The rest will be AF track.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, Hudsons and Northerns and diesels work fine with the Gilbert crossing tracks. Other steam engines need the longer 3 spring trucks on the tender for reliable operation. There is not really a great fix for the knuckle coupler trucks. Your design will provide reliable operation for all the engines.
John, post some pictures when you are done.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

mopac said:


> On my yet unbuilt layout I plan to have a figure 8 and I am going to use fastrack because
> they have a 45 degree crossover. I will have to get 4 transition pieces. The transition
> pieces has one end to mate up with other fastrack pieces and one end mates with AF track. The pins are in the rail, not on top. It will cost me around 50.00 for the 5 pieces
> but I think it will be worth it. Crossover and track has to fit in 2 foot area and the 90 degree AF crossover will never fit. 45 degree will work. Plus I have heard of problems with AF crossovers as far as reliable power pickup. Only my crossover and
> transition pieces will be fastrack. The rest will be AF track.


How do you get the Flyer pins in the fastrack rails? There are no holes for them to insert into? Thanks, John


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Remove the pin from the Gilbert track. The FasTrack transition track connects to the bottom flange of each rail of the Gilbert track.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks, that’s what I thought......
John


----------

